# Collecting John Deere Garden Tractors



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

Hello Fellow Trators Collectors,

It's been a while since I have been on the forums. Good to be back.

Meanwhile, we have started collecting JD lawn and garden tractors for the grandchildren. We have 4 of the 5 needed.

We are currently restoring one JD 110 and a JD 208 for the grandchildren to show with us. 

I bought a JD 100 today in Indiana, at a swap meet. Nice tractor. Looks and runs excellent.

Howver, I am wondering something, Does anyone have a link, or resource where I may be able to run the Serial Numbers, and get the exact year of my tractors? 

Any help identifying the year of a couple of these would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for any and all imput. Sincerley, "DJ"


----------



## big_iron44 (Jul 15, 2004)

"DJ"
Try www.weekendfreedommachines.com. Click on the model button, the select the model of tractor and enter the model and serial number. You should get the info you need.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

or... check the safety sticker on the cutting deck. It should say what year and it will be around that year maybe not exact.


----------

